# Einfach mpg schneiden ?



## momohk (12. Februar 2002)

Hi.

Also ich wollte ein divx in svcd umrechnen lassen, was auch gut funktioniert hat, aber jetzt habe ich natürlich ein 2gb mpg file.

Das möchte ich jetzt eben in entsprechend grosse stücke schneiden und dann brennen. Nur womit schneide ich das file ?

Ich habs mit TMPGEnc versuch und das funzt bei vcd (mpg1) auch gut.

Nur eben nicht bei mpg2.

 who can help ?

gruessle

Momo


----------



## AKM<2b> (12. Februar 2002)

hättest gleich mal DVDx nehmen sollen, da kannst du einstellen wie groß und wieviele Dateien gesplittet werden. allerdings nur direkt von DVD
DVDX 

Ein Mpeg2 cutter
bbMPEG 

kannste auch mit TMPGEnc machen
read this

2b


----------



## NeRo (23. Februar 2002)

auf http://www.divx-digest.com ... sind eine menge tools vorhanden da wirst du ganz sicher fündig, und es gibt auch eine menge anderer nützlicher tools ...


----------



## braindad (1. März 2002)

danke für den http://www.divx-digest.com link  der gefällt mir doch


----------

